# My 1st bike please help, Camber Comp vs scott genius 60



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

i can get ether of these bike for around the same price, they are the only only ones i have been able to test ride in that price range. and i don't want to just order something i never tested before unless i'm sure its better then these 2

i'm new to bikes and don't know what has better stuff on it or which bike will last longer. i want something i can grow into. a year from now i rather not have to get a new bike


specialized camber comp or the scott genius 60


thanks guy any help would be great


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

You really need to ride them and see which one feels better. Both are very good bikes and I wouldn't worry about quality or durability with either. The most important factor is going to be which fits you better and to figure that out you're going to have to try them.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I took a quick look. The Scott Genius 60 has that different type of shock that gets pulled out as the rear wheel hits a bump. Call me shallow, but I would avoid that approach. It's too new, it's too different from the norm, spare shocks might not easily be available, or might be available from only a single source. 

I kind of learned a lesson from my Enduro SL purchase years ago. Nice bike. But the fork and front axle are proprietary and tied in together. Replacing the fork means replacing the wheel. There is only a single source for the hubs that do match the fork. Meh. I'm not keen on going down that path again. 

If you do buy the Scott, at least be fully aware that you're buying a suspension design quite out of the norm, and that you might have only a single source for parts.


----------



## n9tkf (Jun 7, 2010)

I ride the Camber Comp and have had zero issues with it. The Camber has 120 mm of shock travel front and rear. Both front and rear shocks can be locked out on the shock. The Scot Genius 60 is spec'd at 150mm and adjustable to 95mm or locked out. 

Repair manuals are easy to find for the front and rear Rock Shox and Specialized has a lot of repair information on their site.

It really comes down to fit and how well you like a particular bike, but test ride them a couple of times before deciding. I was set on the Trek Fuel but the more I rode the Camber the better I liked it over the Trek.


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

I Rode both but I don't think you can tell much from a 5 min ride. It take time to get the shocks dialed in. The camber felt very soft an really did every thing I needed it to and it felt smaller too I liked it alot. The Scott felt stiffer and had less bob when I pedaled I love the lock outs on the handle bars but it felt heavier and not a confortable. And I wounder if I need what the Scott offers like the 150mm travel and lock outs on the bars. But I want a bike I can grow into. I really need to ride both for a full day, lol.


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh I should mention my name is Scott so having a bike with my name on it is cool too


----------



## n9tkf (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree 5 minutes isn't enough for a test ride. Talk to the shop and see if you can take it for an extended test for 2-3 hours. Also make sure the shocks is set up for your weight, this can make a huge difference in ride quality even for a short test ride. I had to tweak mine in for my style of riding, but once there it has a good ride. I have never ridden a Scott before so I can't comment on weight or handling. You'll know when you find the right bike.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

JonathanGennick said:


> I took a quick look. The Scott Genius 60 has that different type of shock.


Wow. Never seen one of those. Different is an understatement. Looks really cool on it's own.... but IMO looks like a monstrosity when mounted on a bike.

Plus, I'm pretty sure if you push that red button the entire thing explodes.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I think for the money Scott bikes are really quality. A little gimmicky.. but a definitely geared towards all around type riding. In my experience they seem to weigh just a tad less as well. The bikes are really quick different.. just because scott has much more travel. I think the dual lock out remote levers are a really cool feature.. but it isn't a deal breaker. Go for comfort and which one feels better. I'm a Scott guy but that is just me.


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

i'm going to ride a "like new" WHYTE PRST-1 (it really looks brand new, & comes with the manual and everything it came with new). i found it for a thousand bucks. if it fits me and works good i think i'm going to buy it. i like its cheaper and different. for a guy like me just starting out i think it should work fine till i get better or need more from a bike. and when it comes time to buy another bike i should be able to sell the PRST for what i get it for. or i might just keep it. a bike like that has to go up in value


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Holy proprietary everything, batman.

I doubt it will gain any value. It doesn't look like that different an idea from Girvin, and while some people have good things to say about them, the general attitude is not too positive.

It sounds like you liked the Scott. The company's been around a long time, so while the shock is kinda weird, it shouldn't be too difficult to get parts. Maybe not as easy as something more ubiquitous...


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

maybe not, but it looks cools to me and i'm at least going to test ride it. my selection might be weird but i want to ride it before i buy it and the bikes i mention are all i have been able to find and try out in my price range. and to be honest i only got to ride the scott genius 50 but i'm guess the 60 isn't to different.

if the whyte does the job for me for 5-600 less, i can use that money for other thing i'm gong to need. plus my wifes b-day is this month and we are going on vacation soon so the cheaper the better. but i'm not going to settle for a hard tail and i'm not gong to buy something i hate.


----------



## n9tkf (Jun 7, 2010)

Take your time and buy something that fits and you want to ride and you will ride it. If you get something that you don't like you may lose interest and not ride at all. Be careful about trying to sell a used bike because what you think it is "worth" may not be what the buyer thinks it is "worth" and a bike is "worth" only what someone is willing to pay for the bike. I have been down that road many times.

One other thought about full suspension bikes is how to get them to the trail. Unless you live close and can ride there, some full suspension bikes pose a problem for fork type bike carriers. I have an older Yakima Double Down and the Specialized Camber doesn't fit on the rack.


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a truck and was planning on strapping it down like my motorcycle


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

i bought the whyte prst 1, its a little dirty but looks and rides like new, i love it, its so light and its perfect for a for where i'm at with biking riding right now. i might want longer travel and lock outs one day but for now this is all i need. its a rare bike here is the us of a and i think when its time for me to move on, i wont have any problem selling it. or i might just build it up as i need to. the front shock feels so much better then the others i test rode, i know its an older design but it works...


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

post a pic geez.. you guys should know the drill! new bike = new pic


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

it says i need 10 post to post pics...

pics are coming


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

post number 10 for me


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

this is me taking it off the truck, the bike is dirty,the bike has chain lube or WD-40 coving alot of it, but i plan on cleaning it up asap. i got to ride it around and i need to adjust the rear shock. going off curbs caused it to bottom out. so i will be googling how to do that tonight

its the works special edition too


























i wish i knew if it had good components on it, i know nothing about shifters or brakes much else thats on the bike. to me it looks stock but i can't tell if its been built up at all


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new bike. It kinda looks like a praying mantis with wheels, but who cares as long as you like it. Enjoy!


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

i do enjoy it, i like the different look


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL. Praying mantis indeed. Next time it molts it's going to be too big to ride. 

Seriously, I bet you're going to ride a lot of different bikes now that you bought that.... a lot of people you meet on the trails are going to want to take a spin on that thing. I sure as heck would.

Congrats.


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

if your ever in tampa i will let you ride it.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

How much does that boat weigh?


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

That's one radical design! One thing for sure is that you're not going to see to many others around. Enjoy!


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

27 or 28 lbs I will Check today


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

it weighed in at 28.5 man i love this bike


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

They are a very good design. It didn't sell very well, only because of the looks.


----------



## n9tkf (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new bike. Looks like it will have a sweet ride.


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

i took it out to day 10 miles i have to tune it up a little, i have to get the shocks set for my weight, right now the rear will bottom out from 6-8" drops. which is ok for now but i might want more out of it one day, and its having a hard time shifting into the the smallest gear on the rear wheel. other then that i love it, its amazing and i feel its worth building up to whatever type of riding i will be doing

pics from todays ride, alot of wild life today!

giant hissing turtle


















i think this is ram or goat


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Try and get the shocks at least roughed in sooner, rather than later. I don't know the ones on your bike specifically, but most shocks and forks aren't really designed to be bottomed out repeatedly, and it can start chewing up some of the internals.


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

i want to but i can't find what the max pressure you can put in the shocks i have (fox float r's) i'm 260lbs nake, before i eat and after i poop. so from what i read is you need a psi per LB. can that shock handle up to 275psi?

what about the front, is it still psi per LB. its hard to find poeple who know about this bike and the bikes shops haven't been help full, i think they are pissed i been in there test riding their stuff and then i buy a used bike. they been tellimg me if it breaks i'm F***ed cause no can get parts


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't really need to know what you're wearing or whether or not you took a dump, thanks. The bike would rather not know either  - it's rider weight, including camelbak and whatever else, that sag should be set for.

Where were you reading the thing about pressure? It's a little different for every linkage, so any usable pressure guide would be from the manual for the bike itself. This is the first hit I got when I searched for "fox float shock maximum pressure."

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/05_RearShox_en.pdf

It doesn't actually give a maximum pressure, but pressures as high as 200 psi are suggested. Check the clydesdale forum or email Fox tech support if that doesn't give you a usable answer. This manual also gives suggested sags for each shock size, which is what you need to know to rough in your suspension setup. Honestly, even when a manual gives a formula based on rider weight, I think sag's probably better.

Whyte doesn't included any bikes like this in their current models. I'm disinclined to comb around the 'net looking for further information. I'd say if the bike uses standard-sized bearings or bushings, you can maintain it unless something cracks. If a wear part is proprietary, good luck.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Just set the air so you have 15 to 25% sag at both ends, depending on if you like a firm or soft ride. That will get you started.

If I remember right the PRST-1 had problems shifting down to the small ring and I don't remember about hearing a cure.

I wouldn't be doing any drops on the Prst-1, they had breakage problems. And they were made for XC riding.


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks guys i seached for the fox float r pressures and didn't find anything, that manual should help, it says 2005 and mine is from 2002 but the shocks look the same.

eating an not pooping at my weight is an extra 10lbs lol. i'm around 240psi on the shock now and i have to raise it. 

i don't really want to do any drops just whatever is on the off road trails around here. so have some big bumps.

if this shock can't hold my weight is there a rear shock that i can replace it with, are they interchangeable


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Try X-fusion shocks. In my opinion they are better then Fox. But, at your weight you may have to go with coil shocks, But I really think you should be able to use air shocks.


----------



## TampaGunSlinger (Jun 14, 2011)

i read on there they take up to 300 psi they manual tells all...

after an air shock i don't think i can go back to a coil shock, the air ones feel so much better, i aim for the bumps cause i love the way it handles..

thanks guys you all been a big help


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

How's the PRST doing?


----------

